# Looking for router fence plans



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I'm looking for plans for a router table fence. Need one with adjustable faces and dust port. I'll probably improvise it the way I want but need ideas on how to attach the adjustable faces. Not real sure what I need to know yet because I have not seen very many examples that include details on construction methods. So I guess I'm just looking for ideas. Gosh, I guess you've never heard that before:haha:


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Sante's fence design is pretty good.
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/19936-building-perfect-fence-4.html


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
i send to you in priority the document of my router fence. It will be soon on "lescopeaux.asso.fr" . It is some small différences between the first drawing and the latest. The clamp of the first drawing was not good, the secondary dust collection is now on the side.
You will see all that on the PDF file.

Cheers
Santé

Cheers
Santé


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

say what ????????

====



Santé said:


> Hi
> je vous envoie en priorité le document de mon guide de la toupie. Elle sera bientôt sur "lescopeaux.asso.fr". Il ya quelques petites différences entre le premier dessin et plus tard. La pince du premier dessin n'était pas bon, le dépoussiérage secondaire est maintenant sur le côté.
> Vous verrez tout cela sur le fichier PDF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

It is directly corrected !


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Sante. Got your file.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

sofasurfer said:


> Thanks Sante. Got your file.


And soon you will see on "lescopeaux.asso.fr" the same cabinet with a tilt router and many other tools :saw, belt sander, cylinder sander etc. and all this tools on a portable foldable cabinet

Cheers
Santé


----------



## jimgo (Mar 15, 2010)

Now if only I spoke French! Santé, do you know of a site to translate PDF files?

I'm very anxious to see your folding cabinet, too!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

In Acrobat reader, you can 'select all' and then copy and paste into google translate.


----------



## jimgo (Mar 15, 2010)

Gav,
Actually, you can upload the entire PDF to translate.google.com, and it will find all the text (not stuff in images) and translate it (I found this after I posted my question). Unfortunately, it does a terrible job of translating the text. I could understand about 60% of what was there, which wasn't quite enough for me to be able to start building.

Dary, sorry to hijack your thread, but I thought you were likely to be in the same boat (unless you're fortunate enough to have taken French in school - I studied German).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It maybe just a bit easy-er just to made a tilt fence,

=======



Santé said:


> And soon you will see on "lescopeaux.asso.fr" the same cabinet with a tilt router and many other tools :saw, belt sander, cylinder sander etc. and all this tools on a portable foldable cabinet
> 
> Cheers
> Santé


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

jimgo said:


> Gav,
> Actually, you can upload the entire PDF to translate.google.com, and it will find all the text (not stuff in images) and translate it (I found this after I posted my question). Unfortunately, it does a terrible job of translating the text. I could understand about 60% of what was there, which wasn't quite enough for me to be able to start building.
> 
> Dary, sorry to hijack your thread, but I thought you were likely to be in the same boat (unless you're fortunate enough to have taken French in school - I studied German).


You can say what you don't understand and i will try to explain to you

Santé


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Hijack away. I was lucky to pass English in school. Not a big fan of school:laugh:

I also did google translate. Works well. Does everyone know that you can enter a URL into google translate and it will translate the whole site?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I took more than my share of that stuff but never took English. Mine was always American!


----------



## Eusibius2 (Feb 25, 2010)

sofasurfer said:


> I'm looking for plans for a router table fence. Need one with adjustable faces and dust port. I'll probably improvise it the way I want but need ideas on how to attach the adjustable faces. Not real sure what I need to know yet because I have not seen very many examples that include details on construction methods. So I guess I'm just looking for ideas. Gosh, I guess you've never heard that before:haha:


Is this what you are looking at? I'd be happy to send the sketchup file if you'd like.


----------



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

Eusibius2 said:


> Is this what you are looking at? I'd be happy to send the sketchup file if you'd like.


I would be interested in the sketchup file. Please post it.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Feb 25, 2010)

jjmill1980 said:


> I would be interested in the sketchup file. Please post it.


Gladly! Hope you get some good use out of it. I re-designed a few (very minor) things. I'm making mine out of 3/4" MDF, some scrap plywood, and pieces of 2x4 I have laying around. Let me know how yours turns out.


----------



## beobois (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you my cher Santé for your excellent PDf mais tu sais, it is very difficult for me to understand le belge ou le suisse!:dance3:

amitié


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

My dear Serge, with Google translate is no problem !

Cheers
Santé:sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------

